# RMB Element 2003 Aufbau oder Neues?



## hotknife (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe nun mit dem gebraucht gekauften Rocky Mountain Elemement aus dem Jahr 2003 mehr als 2000 km (gekauft vor 6 Monaten) hinter mir. Hat schon ordentlich aus mitgemacht.

Nun frage ich mich, bzw. Euch als Spezialisten ob es Sinn macht, mein Element  mit höherwertigen Teilen zu versehen. Oder doch lieber das Teil noch eine 1-2 Jahre fahren, dann haben die Teile wohl eh "fertig" und dann ein Neues kaufen.

An dem Element ist alles Serie, bis auf die Rock Shoxs Reba Team u. die Race Face XY-Stürze + neuer Sattel Selle.

Nachfolgend mal 2 Bilder vom bike + die Liste der Komponeten, die verbaut sind (bis eben auf die Gaber + Stütze).

Investieren könnte ich jetzt so EURO 400-500.

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Antwort.

Gruss hotknife


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2007)

Das Teil ist doch wohl etwas zu klein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotknife (29. Oktober 2007)

Bin 179 groß, das bike ist ein 18".

Für sportl. Fahren zu klein?

hotknife


----------



## wilson (29. Oktober 2007)

Lohnt sich IMHO nicht, allzu viel zu investieren. Besser für ein Neues sparen.

Edit: Sieht wirklich zu klein aus! Dann eh nicht tunen.


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Oktober 2007)

Dann erklärt mir mal bitte jemand, wieso er das nicht tunen sollte? mit 400 euro lässt sich das doch schön aufrüsten, sone Investition ist auch nicht wirklich ein Vergleich zu nem neuen Bike?
Der Rahmen ist auch nicht schlechter als ein neuer


----------



## fritzn (29. Oktober 2007)

Tja, sieht wirklich etwas krass aus, diese Stütze.
Ich bin 1,78 und liebe mein 18", weil es so wendig auf dem Trail ist.
Habe allerdings ne normale 400er ohne Setback verbaut, die ich noch nichtmal voll ausnutze.

btt:
Ich würde wohl erstmal die Deore Komponenten upgraden.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen XTR Naben, Kassette und Kurbel/Innenlagerkit. 
Das läuft alles einwandfrei, ist sehr langlebig (Titan), steif und leicht.
Finde ich die besten Teile an meinem Rad.
Das würde Gewicht, Langlebigkeit und Funktion verbessern und Dich tatsächlich schneller machen.

Wenn Du aufs Gewicht schielst, schau dir Laufradsätze inkl. Reifen an.
Sicher geht auch bei Lenker/Vorbau/Steuersatz noch was (Syntace z.B.).

Oder meintest Du die Optik?

Also: welche Eigenschaften möchtest Du verbessern, worauf willst du hinarbeiten mit deinen Tuningmaßnahmen?


----------



## hotknife (30. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht ist es ja doch ein wenig zu klein. Wenn ich einen steilen Trail bergauffahre, dann hebt sich das Vorderrad, wenn ich sitzen bleibe. Oder hängt dies mit meinem Körpergewicht von mehr als 90 kg zusammen (oder beides)? Was meint Ihr???

Also in erster Linie soll es mal schneller werden. Gewichtsmäßig bringt eine Verbesserung wohl nicht viel, da sollte ich wohl eher an meinem Gewicht mit über 90 kg arbeiten.

Da die Reifen eh wieder beide total abgefahren sind, dachte ich an neue neue Naben u. Verbau einer kompletten XT-Gruppe?

Da ich frührer fast ausschließlich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war, bin ich ein wenig vom reinen "Laufenlassen" im Gefälle enttäuscht. Da macht mich auf der Straße oder Feldweg fast jedes Cross- oder Tourenbike platt. Das bike soll also schneller werden.

Der freundl. Mitarbeiter im Bikeladen sagte mir beim Sattelkauf allerding, daß ich zuerst den den Deore Kram, der auf dem Rad drauf ist platt fahren soll, dann erst was neues.

Ich hatte das bike mit ca. 600 km (noch Noppen an den Reifen) gebraucht für EURO 1300 gekauft. Mehr konnte ich mir nicht leisten. Bei dem Preis ist meine Frau schon ausgeflippt. Ich kann keinesfalls ein bike für 3000-5000 Euro kaufen. Ich hatte es mir gebraucht gekauft um dann nach u. nach etwas dran ändern zu können. Gleich mit einem hohen Betrag für ein neues bike in Tasche fliegen, dies kann ich nicht.


Gruß hotknife


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hotte 
Als erstes hoffe ich, dass die StÃ¼tze lang genug istâ¦ Einstecktiefe min. 10 cm sacht RM...

Wenn dich Cross- und TourenrÃ¤der abhÃ¤ngen, kÃ¶nnte das auch an deinen Beinen liegen 

400,-- Tacken sind nicht wirklich viel, wenn es um ein Upgrade geht. Du solltest daher die Teile wirklich bis zum Ende fahren und dann erst tauschen, dann kannst du ja etwas mehr Geld ansparen. Als erste wÃ¼rde ich an Reifen und SchlÃ¤uche gehen. Hier ist die grÃ¶Ãte Verbesserung zu erziehen. Kauf dir einen Satz 08ter Schwalbe RR oder NN und einen Satz LeichtschlÃ¤uche je nach Einsatzgebiet. Die sind allerdings nicht ganz billig und leichte Reifen sind auch relativ schnell runter. Als nÃ¤chste Aktion wÃ¤ren dann der LRS dran, informier dich mal im TechTalk. Ich wÃ¼rde ja Hope 2 Pro mit 717 empfehlen, aber dann sind die 400,-- schon wech . LRS auf XT-Basis ist auch nicht schlecht und viel! GÃ¼nstiger, aber eben nicht ganz so schnell.

Robert


----------



## subdiver (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde dann aufrüsten, wenn die Teile verschlissen sind.
Wenn Du keine funktionellen Einbußen mit der Schaltung und den Bremsen hast, macht ein Austausch technisch gesehen wenig Sinn.
Außer Du möchtest Gewicht einsparen.
Ansonsten sieht die Basis schon noch gut aus.


----------



## hotknife (30. Oktober 2007)

Und wie ist das mit dem Abheben? Was meint Ihr? 
Vielleicht ist es ja doch ein wenig zu klein. Wenn ich einen steilen Trail bergauf fahre, dann hebt sich das Vorderrad, wenn ich sitzen bleibe. Oder hängt dies mit meinem Körpergewicht von mehr als 90 kg zusammen (oder beides)? 

Danke

hotknife


----------



## Clemens (30. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt sind wir wieder beim Punkt 'Rad zu klein'!

Wenn Du die Sattelstütze so weit rausziehst, wandert Dein Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten über das Hinterrad und der Druck aufs Vorderrad wird weniger. Effekt: Vorderrad verliert den Bodenkontakt an steilen Rampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (30. Oktober 2007)

Glaube eher, das hängt mit dem relativ hohen Lenker zusammen.
Nimm die unteren Spacer heraus und setze den Lenker tiefer 
(Spacer dann oben einsetzen) und probiere es aus.


----------



## rsu (30. Oktober 2007)

Also zum Thema RahmengrÃ¶Ãe. Bin selber 180cm und hab ein 18" Element. Wenn man gerne technisch unterwegs ist, ist es ideal. FÃ¼rs normale Touren wÃ¤re ein 19" wahrscheinlich passender. VÃ¶llig verkehrt ist das 18" aber nicht. Du hast zusÃ¤tzlich den Sattel auch fast ganz nach hinten geschoben? Wie Deine Sitzposition optimal ist kann ich so nicht beurteilen, aber evtl schiebst Du den Sattel mal wieder ein paar cm nach vorne damit Dein Gewicht nicht mehr so weit hinten liegt. 

Wenn Dir das VR bei Steilanstiegen hochkommt hat das nicht unbedingt was mit unpassender RahmenhÃ¶he zu tun. Achte auch mal auf Deine Technik (auf die Sattelspitze rutschen, OberkÃ¶rper runter und nach vorne)

Wie schon angesprochen bekommst Du gute, leichte und gÃ¼nstige LR auf Hope Pro II Naben (zB hier fÃ¼r um die 300â¬ http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?modelID=7599)

Gut Gewicht sparts Du auch mit ner XT Kassette (ca 40â¬), Lohnt wenn Du die Kette wechselst. Dann evtl auch gleich zu einer 06-08er XT Kurbel (evtl ne LX wenn es gÃ¼nstiger sein soll) greifen. Die auÃenliegenden Lager bringen spÃ¼rbare Steifigkeit zu den Patronenlagern wie sie vermutlich bei Deiner Deore Kurbel noch verbaut ist.

Hab zwar schon bei Deinem Kauf damals bemÃ¤ngelt dass das Element noch die Gleitlager hat, aber trotzdem wÃ¼rde ich sagen dass es sich lohnt noch etwas Geld zu investieren.


----------



## fritzn (30. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn sich nicht dein Fahrstil und Anforderungsprofil ändert oder Du nicht doch jetzt noch feststellst, dass es evtl. zu klein is, kannste das Baby noch 10 Jahre fahren. Gelegentliche Services müssen natürlich sein. Das Element als Produkt ist auch schon als 2003er in der letzten Evolutionsstufe angekommen. Sprich, egal was noch gebastelt wird, ist alles nur noch in dem schmalen 5%-Optimierungsbereich. D.h. ein besseres Rad für XC-Langstrecken ist schwer zu finden. Und außerdem ist es auch das schönste!

In der Gallery ist grad ein 99er und das sieht auch noch sehr gut aus. Ein toller Klassiker und definitiv in der Hall of Fame des MTB.


----------

